# NEW INFO! Laura Francese REDFIELD REDZONE Schedule on ESPN



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

This Fall on ESPN 2 
Martin Shooter Laura Francese will star in
"Red Field Red Zone"
Watch the trailer and tune in to ESPN 2 for all the action!
Air Date Start Time 
Sat 7/3/2010 11:56 AM 
Sun 7/4/2010 6:26 AM 
Sun 8/1/2010 6:26 AM 
Sun 7/4/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 7/11/2010 6:26 AM 
Sun 8/8/2010 6:26 AM 
Sun 7/11/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 7/25/2010 6:26 AM 
Sun 7/25/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 8/15/2010 6:26 AM 
Sun 8/22/2010 5:56 AM 
Sun 8/1/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 8/8/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 8/15/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 8/22/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 8/29/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 9/5/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 9/12/2010 8:56 AM 
Sun 9/19/2010 8:56 AM 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfXP1IUSVtc


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreams do come true!!!!Cant wait!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks Good!! :thumbs_up


----------



## hoyt elite (Nov 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see this show! It's going to be awsome!!


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Totally HOT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

This is just what I needed.....More reasons to be glued to ESPN


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

OK....Bowhunter Magazine, The Crush, Tom Miranda and now Laura....hmmmm....I'm guessing I need a DVR with more memory or I'm going to have to delete the wife's recordings of her lousy sit-coms!

Good stuff!

G


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new show!! :darkbeer:


----------



## NYSportsman (Dec 8, 2007)

Laura lives in my hometown. I have shot at the same 3d shoots as her. She is the real deal for sure. I didnt know she was a big hunter but I guess so.. Pretty cool


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Tiffany Look OUT! There is a new sheriff in town!


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see this! Congrats, Laura!


----------



## bowhnt07 (May 5, 2010)

Can' t wait.


----------

